

Saying goodbye (Mark Tarver on Qi) - edw519
http://groups.google.com/group/Qilang/browse_thread/thread/592773c562017d87

======
superjared
This is the goodbye from Mark Tarver regarding Qi. Submitter, next time please
add a bit more info to the title. Thanks.

 _Edit_ : Thanks for the title update.

------
pbhj
What's Qi, I assumed it was the UK TV program.

~~~
kenver
It's a functional language written in lisp.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qi_(programming_language)>

